# drakekiller chokes by kevin



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking to have kevin make me a choke for my stoeger 2000 just curious to some of the experiences some people have had with theirs. 
Also what types of loads were you shooting before at ducks and geese and what loads are you shooting now with your new drake killers choke?

all info appreciated 
thanks
rattlemup


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The thing is he most deadly choke you can put in your gun. It is a little different shooting with it right away because you have to be ON. At 20 yards you have a VERY tight group. Leaves little room for error at close ranges, but thats why it works so well at long ranges. Once you get dialed in you will love it. As for loads, when I bought my tube Kevin was giving a sheet that indicated what loads to use for the best results, and it isn't the most expensive stuff on the shelf either. The standard Federal Blue box is all I shoot, at Kevin's recommendation.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One question is have you talked with kevin about the choke? If not give him a call and after talking with him you will know you have made the right choice!

Like what was said above. It took me a little getting used to with my lead. But on the fourth day after getting my drake killer it was game on. Then the rest of the year was lights out. I can't wait to use it on the snows. Just hope I can remember my lead. :beer:

But Kevin will let you know what shells to use with the choke. Also he will answer any questions. He does great customer service!

Good luck.


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah i've talked to kevin already i just have to get him my bore diameter when i get my gun back. I had to send it in to stoeger for them to replace the barrel because the mod choke that i was using was stuck in there and was able to get it out and neither were they. So they put a whole new barrel on my gun.

so let say i've shot BB at geese early season and BBB late season would i now be shooting #2's or for snow geese if i'd get it back in time i'd be using #2's i assume.

At close ranges for example decoying geese you dont have a problem with blowing them up at all do ya.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Kevin's print out that he gives you will answer all your questions on shotshell selection. It isn't just a run of the mill shot selection table, it comes from extensive patterning, and actual results in the field.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Geese at 20 yards you don't blow up if you use the recommended loads. At least I didn't.....but I only do head shots....lol  :beer: :lol: :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

rattlem'up said:


> yeah i've talked to kevin already i just have to get him my bore diameter when i get my gun back. I had to send it in to stoeger for them to replace the barrel because the mod choke that i was using was stuck in there and was able to get it out and neither were they. So they put a whole new barrel on my gun.
> 
> so let say i've shot BB at geese early season and BBB late season would i now be shooting #2's or for snow geese if i'd get it back in time i'd be using #2's i assume.
> 
> At close ranges for example decoying geese you dont have a problem with blowing them up at all do ya.


If you shoot em dead center in the chest at close range you're going to blow em up no matter what choke you're using. 2 or BB's should work for you, I'd probably use BB's to take advantage of their energy advantage at longer ranges.


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

alright thanks sorry for the dumb questions but just trying to get to know what i'm buying. All i've used is a mod choke and that has worked great for me just looking to get less cripples at the higher ranges(within reason)

anyone size this choke up to the patternmaster at all?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One of my hunting buddies has one. We patterned them the same day. His seemed to pattern off to one side. About the same density but the main grouping was to one side of the 30 in circle. Where the DK was dead center. I even shot his gun and it was off to once side.

To let you know all the geese we killed this year (Using the PM and DK.) All the geese we shot at dropped stone dead! The shots were not further than 40 yards. Last year the same situation we had some still alive on the ground. Not birds that sailed...but head up and alive on the ground. This year....none.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rattlem'up said:


> anyone size this choke up to the patternmaster at all?


Depends on the gun.

I shoot the EXACT same shell for everything for the last 3 or so years. No surprises on what the load will do, but like Decoyer says, you can look stupid when you land birds at close range and you're missing. :lol:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

It shoots holes through geese


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know that wasn't flick shooting that goose, that kid cant hit $hit!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks like flick's "dialed in"


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

well just sent the check in the mail for my drake killer! cant wait to get it back to pattern it for the snows in SD!!!!!!


----------

